# Plantex CSM+B+Extra Fe weight



## czado (May 26, 2005)

I am only using generic measuring spoons and an inexpensive scale, but here are weights from three trials for 1 TBL:

15.21g
14.91g
15.02g

Average is 15.05g

If anyone has a more accurate measurement it is appreciated.

HTH


----------



## ann (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for confirmation on the calculations. I personally do not like the spoon measurements. I am lucky I work in a lab and have access to very good balances but even cheap ones are better that using a spoon. My reason for this is every chemical will have a different weight for 1 teaspoon or tablespoon full. A teaspoon of one chemical could be twice or three times the weight of another chemical. To do it correctly you would have to work out the molecular weight of each component of the chemical.

Ann


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Here is a cool mass percentage calculator you might like: http://chemmac1.usc.edu/bruno/java/compo.html


----------



## ann (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool program this could come in handy in the lab. Beats looking for the bottles to work out molecular weights.


----------

